# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Benauwdheid,spiertrekkingen,druk op borst, enz.

## Gast: Jessica

Ik ben een meisje van 18 jaar en loop al sinds mei vorig jaar rond met dezelfde klachten: benauwheid (laatste weken erger geworden), soms moeite met slikken, druk op de borst, steken in mijn borst, last van mn maag/buik, ongewenste spiertrekkingen, heel onrustig, niet stil kunnen zitten, duizelig/licht in het hoofd.......heel veel klachten inderdaad&#33; De huisarts heeft gezegd dat het hyperventilatie is maar zoveel klachten?&#33; Dat kan toch niet alleen met hyperventilatie te maken hebben? Ik heb vroeger namelijk ook inhalatie gehad voor inspannings astma en ben vrij allergisch voor bomen/planten alleen het heeft de benauwheid niet weggenomen toen ik inhalatie voor de allergieen kreeg&#33; Wie heeft hier meer verstand van en kan me helpen??

Jessica  :Frown:

----------


## Izak

Hoi Jessica,

Ik ben een jongen van 21 jaar oud en heb last van dezelfde dingen als jij. Ik heb ook soms steken en druk op mijn borst en heb vaak last van opeens heftige buikpijn. Naar het werk gaan is voor mij al erg moeilijk omdat ik er elke dag wel een keer last van heb. Mijn dokter zegt ook dat het hyperventilatie is en ik loop er intussen al 3 jaar mee rond. De enige remedie hiervoor is ademhalingstherapie en vooral....geen zorgen maken (waardoor de klachten erger kunnen worden)&#33; 

Izak

----------


## Alex2

ik heb ongeveer dezelfde klachten als jullie, pijn/druk in me borst dat trek naar me schouders en schouderbladn me rug en kramp achtige pijnen (steken) in me buik/maag.

ik kreeg als antwoordt van de dokter dat me darm (dikke darm) onrustig was

aanstande maandag (3 september) moet ik foto's laten maken, omdat ik zelf tog redelijk bang ben voor eventuele ziektes (kanker of dergelijke), ik loop er nu zo'n half jaar mee, ik slik er nu ook anti-depressiva voor, ik heb wel het idee dat ik er iets rustiger van wordt, maar of het echt de pijn weghaalt weet ik niet.

ik ook had soort van paniek aanvallen en momenten waarop ik het echt gehad had met de klachten omdat je er knetter gek van wordt .

ik hoop dat je er iets aan hebt,

alex.

----------


## Alex2

ja ik heb nog steeds pijn overal in me borst gebied enzo druk ook nog, pijn in me buik soort van stress zal het wel zijn.

iets anders weet ik ook niet.

heb foto's van me longe laten maken niks op te zien,

bloed afgenomen en op de meest mogelijke infecties onderzocht

ontlasting van me ingeslagen, idem dito niks

echo van me buik en darmen enzo niks op te zien

???????????????????????

dan weet ik het ook niet meer, DAN ZAL het wel sterss zijn tog?

de mazzel

----------


## bm76

ik heb al een aantal jaren precies dezelfde klachten en allergieen (huisstofmijt, voorjaarsbomen)

duizeligheid, verstopte neus,droge mond/keel, moeite met slikken, steken in de borst, tijdens het sporten worden de klachten altijd heftiger...

ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat de symptomen sommige periodes heftiger zijn dan anderen, en ben er inmiddels achter dat allergieen versterkt worden wanneer je stress of spanning hebt. (zal wel hyperventilatie zijn voor een deel)

ik heb ook heel snel last van een druk op mijn oren en moeite met slikken als ik door een tunnel rijdt en/of met de auto van hoog naar laag en andersom rijdt. Waarschijnlijk dat door de allergieen de klieren dusdanig opzetten dat de buisjes die van je neus naar je oren loopt verstopt raken, en je daardoor duizelig, moe wordt en moeite met slikken hebt.

ik ga nu op aanraden van een collega de medinose proberen, die schijnt namelijk goed te werken tegen deze verstopping.

het belangrijkste is niet in paniek te raken wanneer het gebeurt, want dan wordt het alleen maar erger.

----------


## mike73

al de klachten die je hebt kunnen wel degelijk hyperventilatie zijn.

ik heb het zelf al jaren en geloof me, ik ben in mijn gedachten al 110 x dood gegaan.
hyperventilatie begint meestal met één klacht, waardoor je je anders gaat " gedragen ".
bijvbeeld, steek in de borst, ga je ineengekrompen zitten, verkramp je bepaalde spieren, paniek reactie, verkeerde ademhaling, hierdoor duizelig, etc etc etc

zorg voor afleiding als je een hyperventilatie aanval krijgt.
het is mischien niet het goede voorbeeld, maar werkt bij mij :

ik steek meteen een peuk op als ik voel dat ik hyper krijg.
hierdoor komt mijn ademhaling weer in een voor mij normaal ritme, waardoor ik ontspannen wordt en ik de hyper onder controle krijg.

ik wil wel even melden dat ik roken absoluut NIET wil promoten, maar voor mij helpt het als afleiding waardoor ik de hyper in bedwang heb

----------


## marisca bos

ik heb dus ook dezelfde klachten en tegen mij zeggen ze dus niks alleen dat mijn bloeddruk goed is oefeningen voor de hersens goed zijn en dat ze niks horen in de longen ik weet het dus helemaal niet niet meer.
wie kan mij helpen. 
groetjes marisca

----------


## wendy040

ik heb precies dezelfde verschijnselen.Op dit moment weer vandaar dit speurwerk,
Ik ben ook onderzocht, neb heel veel buisjes bloed afgegeven,hartfilmpje gehad maar alles was goed,alleen voelt het niet goed.
Ik wordt er een beetje moe van.
groetjes wendy

----------


## Adventura

Ik heb sinds 1998 last van chronische hyperventilatie. Dit belemmert je in je dagelijkse leven. Nu is het wel zo dat hyperventilatie niet gevaarlijk is maar moeilijk is om mee om te gaan. Elke dag heb ik last van duizelingen dus weet eigenlijk nooit als ik op sta hoe me dag zal gaan. Maar onthou de hyperventilatie heeft giga veel bijwerkingen!!! De 1 heeft last van duizelingen, de ander last van aanvallen. Maar vertrouw je het niet ga naar je huisarts en laat je niet afschepen. Het belangrijkste bij hyperventilatie is de bevestiging dat er inderdaad niks anders speelt. Hoe meer zorgen jij je maakt hoe erger het word. Ik slik nu 3x dgs aprozalam ik wilde dit niet maar het werkt voor mij rust gevend wil niet zeggen dat alle klachten weg zijn maar het scheelt wel een hoop. Mijn enige tipt is wat ik je kan geven is laat je gerust stellen en leer er mee om te gaan. Ik ben er ook uitgekomen en jullie kunnen dat ook.

Sucses

Aventura

----------


## Renske4

Hallo, 

ik heb deze verschijnselen ook; daarbij heb ik ook een soort van brok in m'n keel.
Toen ik 11/12 jaar oud was, heb ik 2 jaar bijna elke dag paniekaanvallen gehad; en ik dacht soms echt dat ik doodging, dat idee..

Afgelopen weken heb ik een rare druk op mijn borst en mijn ademhaling gaat voor mij gevoel niet goed.. Ik wordt hier heel erg moe van en ik weet dat het tussen mijn oren zit, maar mijn gevoel zegt soms van niet; waardoor ik zomaar paniekaanvalletjes kan krijgen. Ik wordt hier erg moe van , en ga morgen maar even naar de dokter toe..

Succes Iedereen!

----------


## Agnes574

Laat eens weten hoe het bij de dokter was ok?
Sterkte!! Paniekaanvallen zijn idd heel erg vervelend en vermoeiend!!

----------


## paula1989

Hallo

Sinds ik ongeveer 16 jaar was kreeg ik last van steken bij de borst waardoor ik moeilijk kon adem halen.
Dit bleef door gaan en ben een keer naar de dokter gegaan en die zei dat het kwam door mijn amandelen die werden toen zo snel mogenlijk verwijderd.
Maar de klachten bleven en na de geboorte van mijn dochter lijkt alles wel erger zijn geworden last van druk boven de borst steken onder de borst brok in de keel duizeligheid wazig zien vermoeid ik weet niet wat het is wie zou dat kunne weten en wat ik eraan kan doen vind het vervelend..
Dokters tegenwoordig kom je ook niet veder mee ben nu 19 jaar enn af en toe denk ik gewoon dat ik niet oud zou gaan worden en vind die gedachten maar niks wil me lekker fit en blij voelen.Wie heeft ook zulke klachten en hoe je ermee om??

Groetjes

----------


## Icanixin

wel fijn om te weten dat ik niet de enige ben  :Smile:

----------


## bugs

hallo allen,

hier ook ben 28 jaar. Zo uit het niets ,sinds 1,5 jaar, last bijna elke dag last van:

benauwdheidvermoeidheidwazig ziendruk in hoofdduizelig (uit het niets)pijn op borstgek wordenpijn de ene keer in bovenbuik en dan weer in onderbuik

Tevens heb ik ook last van een hoge bloeddruk hebben meerdere mensen dat ook?

Wat heb ik al laten testen:
24uurs bloeddrukmetingfietstest, kwam niks uit, wat slechte conditielongfoto, niks op te zienecg, niks op aan te merkenbloedonderzoek, niks bijzondershoofdfoto, niks te zienlongtest, niks bijzonders

Weet niet meer waar ik moet zoeken. 1 jaar lang al bij psychotherapeute geweest. 

Is dit echt stress, spanning, hyperventilatie? Volgens huisarts wel, maar wordt gek van die klachten

----------


## Déylanna

Hallo Bugs,

Het kan inderdaad zo zijn dat je last van spanningen hebt.
Ik heb ook last van een verhoogde bloeddruk. (zit in de familie)
Daarnaast heb ik ook last van hartkloppingen, waar ik nu medicijnen voor slik.
Heb ook een ecg, een long/hart foto, en een longscan gehad. Daar is ook niets uitgekomen. Vermoedelijk komt het bij mij ook door de spanningen.
Spanning kan een heleboel klachten en ongemakken veroorzaken.

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Lindda

Heey,

Ik heb ook al een tijdje dezelfde klachten,
Benauwd,pijn op de borst, buik/maag pijn,spiertrekkingen,gevoel dat ik flauwval.
m'n huisarst zegt stress maar daar ben ik niet helemaal zeker van.
Wel heb ik het probleem dat ik me niet kan ontspannen, ook als ik computer,tv kijk, ik bad lig..wat dan ook.. me lijf blijft gespannen.. Heeft iemand hier nog meer last van en weet misschien tips?
Groetjes Linda

----------


## jeremy

heeej ik ben een jongen van 16 jaar, en ik heb zins 3 maanden ook last van steken op de borst, ademhalingsproblemen ,brok in de keel,druk op de borst, rugpijn, niet goed kunnen slapen. ik heb er nooit last van gehad, en zo opeens komt dat allemaal opduiken.., in september 2006 is me moeder overleden aan longkanker :Frown: , zoals jullie vast wel kunnen begrijpen ben ik daar aardig van slag van geweest ! en niet zo'n beetje ook, 3 jaar nadat me moeder is overlede begonnen de klachten opeens, ik heb heel veel moeite savonds in slaap te komen omdat ik geen voldoende adem krijg.. soms heb ik gewoon het gevoel alsof ik opeens stop met ademen, ik ben naar de dokter geweest, en die verwijst het allemaal naar stress toe, en hij zegt ook dat het deels met het verlies van mij moeder te maken heb, maar dat heb ik nooit in die 3 jaar gehad. steken benauwdheid etc, en nou opeens wel, ik heb nu ook bijna 20 uur per dag dat ik nauwlijks adem krijg :EEK!: , ik geloof bijna niet dat het stress is.. hoe denken jullie erover ? alvast bedankt ! groetjes Jeremy

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Jeremy,

Bij mij komen jou klachten over alsof je last hebt van hyperventilatie. Bij hyperventilatie ademen mensen sneller en dieper dan normaal. Bij iedere ademhaling krijgen we de zuurstof binnen die nodig is voor allerlei lichamelijke processen. Bij deze processen ontstaat koolzuur, dat we weer uitademen. Als er te snel of te diep wordt ingeademd, wordt er te veel zuurstof in korte tijd opgenomen en wordt er ook te veel koolzuur uitgeademd. Hierdoor blijft er te weinig koolzuurgas in het bloed, waardoor de lichaamsprocessen worden verstoord. Dit veroorzaakt klachten die op zich niet ernstig, maar wel bijzonder lastig zijn, zoals benauwdheid, beklemming op de borst, hartkloppingen, tintelingen in vingers, voeten of mond, transpiratie en duizeligheid. Een aanval van hyperventilatie kan worden gevolgd door diarree, buikpijn, hoofdpijn, pijn in de rug of een grieperig gevoel.
Hyperventilatie kan optreden bij inspanning, stress of psychische druk.
Je schrijft dat je je moeder bent verloren. Dat is een ingrijpende gebeurtenis en dat zal je je hele leven bij blijven. Ik denk dat jij bewust of onbewust toch heel erg met haar dood bezig bent (wat natuurlijk heel normaal is) en je je van binnen druk maakt. Je schrijft dat je huisarts al zei dat het waarschijnlijk met je moeder te maken had, maar volgens jou heb je dat in die drie jaar nooit gehad. Maar dat hoeft ook niet. Je had dit zelfs na tien jaar nog kunnen krijgen.
Vraag eens aan je huisarts of hij/zij je door kan sturen naar een fysiotherepeut. Die kan je ademhalingstechnieken leren waarbij je zeker baat zult hebben.
Ik wil je in ieder geval heel veel sterkte wensen, en laat nog even wat van je horen hoe het verder gaat.

liefs 
Déylanna

----------


## helenvt

Hey iedereen!!!


Ik zeg:" ALLEMAAL NAAR DE OSTHEOPAAT!!!" 

Ja ik weet het, het is duur, maar veel verzekeringen vergoeden een deel, en sommige schrijv en het zelfs uit onder fisio!

Luister. Dit probleem wat jullie hebben komt door jullie emotie. Emotie word natuurlijk opgeslagen in je hoofd, en als het teveel word, het eruit moet, of het niet meer aan kan worden emoties opgeslagen in je romp. Vooral bij je borstkast. Das zeg maar als jou kleren kast vol is en je koop er 1 extra om daar het 1 en ander op te bergen, omdat in die oude kast gewoon weg geen ruimte meer was. 
Sja, zou niet weten hoe ik het anders kan uit leggen. 

Het is heel raar, maar de ostheopaat lost het allemaal voor je op. Hij legt ook uit dat wij uit energie en emotie bestaan (dat weet iedereen) en door cellen aan elkaar zitten. 
Hij maakt de negatieve cellen bij je los, de emoties,. stress, drukte, gebeurtenissen, oude memories waarvan je misschien dacht dat je die allang vergeten was. 

Hij maakt ze los, lost ze op, en vrijft ze bij je weg. Ja het kan zijn dat enige emoties er op dat moment bij je los komen, maar het is alles waard!

Ik ging 1 x in de maand heen. koste me 84 euro per keer. En na de eerste keer voelde ik me al hemels! Ik kon vrijer ademen, hij had me hele nek schouders en rug los gemaakt! Mijn borst kast druk vermindere en na 3 keer was ik compleet genezen! Ja ik heb daar gehuilt, en soms werd ik zelfs boos! Maar ik zeg het je..laat dit niet je leven leiden! Accepteren hoeft niet, je kunt er wat aan doen!!

liefs

----------


## ikke24

Hoi,

Ik ben een 24j jongen en heb na het in type van men symptomen in google hierop terecht gekomen.

Het is nu al 4 jaar dat ik sukkel me de zelfde problemen.

- Steken in men Borst.
- Enorm vermoeid

En dan ook Hyperventieleren.

na al zoveeeel naar de dokter te zijn geweest zegt de dokter STRESS. Al onderzoek gedaan aan men hart (kamers uitgemeten) Conditie test gedaan enz...

Nu ja het hyperventieleren heb ik volledige onder controle, Maar ik blijf me maar moe voelen en de steken in men borst gaan ook maar niet weg. Heeft iemand hiermee ervaring???

----------


## belladonna

Ik rook en ben steeds bang dat ik longkanker heb. Maar ik heb volgens het ziekenhuis ook hyperventilatie, dat kunnen ze zien in mijn bloed. Juist doordat je gaat denken dat het kanker is, worden de symptomen erger. 
Ik vind het heel erg vervelend omdat het vrijwel elke avond terug komt. Ik ben 26 en ik ben benieuwd hoe ik dan aan een ademhalingscursus kom.. Is dit zelf te leren? Heeft iemand anders nog tips hoe ermee om te gaan of tegen te gaan? En helpt het als je een aantal sessies bij een psycholoog hebt gehad of is dit iets wat altijd blijft?

----------


## jenniferhvjzusje4ever

weten jullie wat want mij zus heeft last van druk op haar borst en benauwdheid en het is astma met wat er door heen en de dokters weten niet wat het is en misschien heeft een van jullie zoiets gehad dus weten jullie iets?

groetjes jennifer

----------


## belladonna

Hej jennifer,
Ik heb dat ook en volgens mij hoort dat bij mijn hyperventilatie.. Heeft ze ook last vam ademhalingsproblemen? Het gevoel hebben dat je maar een piepklein longetje hebt? Is ze duizelig? Druk in het hoofd? Ik heb namelijk alle symptomen en wordt er echt een beetje moedeloos van.. Sturen ze je naar een psycholoog die je dan moet helpen en dat is dan 3 kwartier in 3 weken, dus echt helpen doet dat niet volgens mij (op korte termijn).
Het enige wat je zus kan proberen (mocht er sprake zijn van hyperventilatie bij haar) is een plekje te zoeken wat rustig is en aan andere dingen te denken. 
Maar de oorzaak is meestal stress.... Veel slapen en zoveel mogelijk spanning vermijden. Ze moet hier wel wat mee doen want ik deed er ook nooit wat mee (wat? nee hoor, met mij is alles goed!!) en nu ik het dan geestelijk niet oplos, komt het er lichamelijk uit. En goed! Ik heb er elke avond last van, leef onder enorme druk. Maar ben bezig deze druk zelf minder te maken, want op psychologen/psychiaters moet je niet wachten... Probeer zelf altijd een positief beeld in je hoofd te houden.

Succes ermee..!

----------


## jolylicious

Hallo !!
Als eerste wil ik mij even voorstellen, ik ben jolanda en ben 21 jaar!

Ik wil hier ook even mijn verhaal kwijt omdat ik ook bijna elke dag in angst leef  :Frown: 

Ik heb sinds een week steken op mijn borst en onder mijn borsten.
Het trekt door naar mijn maag, armen en vingers.
Ik heb sinds 3 jaar hyperventilatie en vindt dit heel erg vervelend.. ik ben er een jaar vanaf geweest maar toen ik zwanger was kwam dit weer voor de dag  :Frown: 
Ik heb de hele dag een raar gevoel in mijn buik, ben misselijk en heb pijn in mijn maag als ik last van steken op de borst krijg, de maagpijn komt omdat ik zo verkrampt zit :S
Maar waar komen deze steken en rare gevoelens in de vingers van ?? 
Ik wordt er zo bang van. ik ben ook al eens naar een arts geweest en hij zegt ook dathet door hyperventilatie komt.. Wat is dat ook een vervelende aandoening zeg :s ik wordt er gek van.
Als ik me te druk maak krijg ik steken op de borst, mijn armen voelen moe en mijn vingers voelen heel raar, op zon moment moet ik mezelf gerust stellen om niet in paniek te raken, als ik er niet aan denk voel ik me heel goed en kan ik de hele wereld aan, maar als dit weer op komt zetten ben ik een brok !! 
Als mensen op zon moment iets aan me vragen heb ik geen zin om te antwoorden  :Frown:  ik heb nergens meer zin in als ik dit heb.
Alleen naar buiten durf ik ook al niet meer :S 

Ik hoop zo dat iemand wat tips of advies voor mij heeft ??

Bedankt alvast. 

Groetjes

----------


## uluuza

hoi allereerst iedereen veel sterkte ermee, het kan echt veel klachten met zich mee brengen...heb er zelf ook last van, heb er 2 jaar geleden enorm mee te kampen gehad, bij mij werd het door stress getriggerd.
druk in het hoofd, druk op de borst, hartkloppingen, tintelen van leedematen, het gevoel hebben dat je aders ieder moment uit elkaar kunnen knallen, en doodsangst..heb toen midden in de nacht de dokter gebeld en zij dacht ook aan hyperventilatie..het is een sneeuwbal effect, hoe banger je ervoor wordt hoe erger het wordt.
heb een manier gevonden om het in ieder geval tijdelijk op te lossen en het is toen 2 jaar weggebleven..
de oplossing voor mij was valeriaandruppels, 3X per dag, heb ik toen een week gedaan. het is een homeopatisch middel, het neemt zeg maar, je angst en paniek weg en maakt je rustig, zonder dat je er duf van wordt.
de pilletjes hielpen mij niet maar de druppels wel, na ongeveer 10 min voel je al verlichting en als je je gewoon aan de dosis houdt kan het naar mijn idee geen kwaad, als ik het nu voel opkomen is meestal 1 dag gebruik al genoeg
en kan ik weer maanden lekker leven alsof er niets aan de hand is.
ik weet niet of het bij iedereen werkt, maar niet geschoten is altijd mis.
hopenlijk heeft iemand hier iets aan.
doe dit alleen als je van de dokter hebt gehoord dat het inderdaad hyperventilatie is, of een angsstoornis en geen andere medicijnen gebruikt.
groetjes mara

----------


## kar

hey iedereen,

Ook ik heb deze klachten.
Ik heb al een hypochycemie(glucose intlollerantie test ) en schildklier test gedaan.
maar niets komt er uit.
het is allemaal begonnen met het roken. Je zult raar opkijken. maar ik begon op mijn 30ste nog eens met roken. Ik kreeg pms en zocht naar ontspanning. Ik woonde toen al een aantal jaren alleen met mijn zoon. op mijn 33ste ontmoete ik mijn huidige man, waar ik nu mee samen woon. Ik ben toen gestopt. Sindsdien heb ik altijd last van astma(vooral bij inspanning) en regelmatig maag en darm problemen. 
Vroeger heb ik trouwens wel een groei achterstand gehad waardoor ik in het ziekenhuis heb gelegen. En als baby had ik ook een tijdje last van spugen en obstipatie. Ergens denk ik daarom toch ook dat het iets lichamelijks moet zijn, maar idd wat helenvt zegt, stress verergert je klachten. Ik ben ook een erg emotioneel mens.
Waar vindt ik dan een Osthepaat? en moet ik daarvoor eerst naar een dokter?
Of kan ik gewoon naar de fisio hier in de buurt stappen? Ik zou het graag eens willen proberen. 

groetjes.

----------


## dave0505

Nu na 15 jaar ademhalings problemen ,krijg ik steeds meer klachten, duizelig ,wazig zien af en toe, veel druk op de borst ,alsof er een voetbal in m,n borst vast zit, word er erg paniekerig van, bang dat ik op een dag dood neerval, heb wel veel spanningen door familie problemen, maar ben er niet bewust van daar hele dag mee bezig te zijn.
Hartfilmpje laten maken, bloed af laten nemen,niets uitgekomen.
Ook niet altijd bewust van m,n ademhaling als ik druk bezig ben.
Dus ging ik twijfelen of het misschien wel hyperventilatie zou zijn.
Je gaat enge dingen denken.
Ben ook altijd erg moe, kan vele uren slapen en dan nog moe wakker worden, s,middags wil ik ook vaak even gaan liggen. en 20:00 uur kan ik al aan m,n bed denken.
komt dit bekend voor?

sasxx

----------


## Sefi

Als je hyperventileert is dit ook een grote aanslag op je borstspieren, nekspieren en schouderspieren. 
Het is doodvermoeiend. 
Zelf ben ik volledig van de hyperventilatie afgekomen door ademhalingstherapie. 
Maar ik bleef last houden van hoge spierspanningen door jaren verkeerd ademhalen.
Uiteindelijk heeft een chiropractor alles weer lekker los gemaakt en de triggerpoints in mijn spieren behandeld. Waardoor ik nu ook de pijnklachten van het hyperventileren kwijt ben.
Ook het wazig zien heeft hier alles mee te maken. Eigenlijk al je klachten.

----------


## MartinGroningen

dag mensen nog een CHV patiënt hier , het heeft me leven tot een hel gemaakt maar wil er nu wel wat aan gaan doen.

*Hoe het begon :*
Ik was 16 jaar leefde er heerlijk op los , uitgaan met vrienden , dingen bezoeken ondernemen het kon allemaal niet op. Totdat ik is met mijn moeder de stad in ging om te shoppen op een heerlijke zomerdag en daar kreeg ik mijn eerste aanval.
Stijve armenEnorme tinteling in handen , gezicht , rond de borst streekGevoel dood te gaan / flauw vallenMijn hart die niet meer te stoppen was, die bonkte zo beetje me kast uit
na die aanval ben ik me eigen helemaal de pleuris geschrokken natuurlijk , ik wou ook z.s.m weg uit de stad . dus we zijn naar huis gegaan me ouders me gerust stellen van dit hoort bij je leeftijd etc... alleen het is na die tijd nooit meer weggegaan.

ben naar dokter geweest alle testen ondergaan onder andere :
BloedtestenAstma testHartfilmpjeSuikertest
toen op een dag was de doc denk ik zo schijtziek van mij met al me klachten en toen heeft die gezegd en ik citeer "Jij bent Medisch gezond" Ik zo van dat is prachtig natuurlijk alleen ik zit nog steeds met me klachten zijn advies: Joh maak je er niet zo druk om :Embarrassment: 

Dus de jaren vlogen voorbij ik en me hyperventilatie mee slepend en het is er niet beter van geworden , heb me altijd er over heen willen zetten net doen of er niets aan de hand was en dat is mijn grootste fout geweest . Nu zit ik zelfs helemaal in de shit en heb een depressie opgelopen. ik denk zelf mede door me hyperventilatie waar ik nu elke dag mee zit  :Frown: 

*Waar ik nu mee zit:*
Angsten voor alle openbare ruimtes , ik vermijd drukke ruimte's als : de stad , supermarkten etc... het mooiste is dat ik nu ook op mijzelf woon in de drukke binnenstad , dus ik space hem nu echt elke dag. Ik gun mijzelf nu zo weinig en ben in een soort van isolatie gekomen door al die kut klachten.

*Symptomen lijst nu :*
Druk op je borst alsof er constant iemand op staat , als ik me uitrek borstkas naar voren doe knakt mijn borstbeen ookLast van schouders zo strak gespannen , ik til ze ook vaak op in een krampachtige beweging zeg maarDruk in me hoofd alsof er een zware last op me voorhoofd en ogen rustKoude handen , voeten en neus , zweten etcBenauwd gevoel van niks meer binnen te krijgen echt snakken naar ademHoge bloed drukOpeens heel verkouden klinken , verstopte neus heel vaakAlle spieren in je lichaam voelen gewoon gespannen en ontspannen lukt nietConstant gapen , moe voelen , energieloosConcentratie problemen , het niet meer kunnen volgen van dingenGehaast gevoelSlijm uit me longen vooral sochtendsHoofdpijn hebbenwitte vlekjes in me handen door zuurstof tekort denk ikDat je eten vaak even weer omhoog komt , boeren laten enzoStijve mond , moeilijk praten , slikken , gevoel hebben van een dubbele tong Moeite met kijken , alsof je niet aanwezig bent zeg maar.

Nou echt waar ik wel niet last van heb hehe :Big Grin:  ben vast nog wel paar dingetjes vergeten , hier loop ik nu zo 7 jaar mee rond  :EEK!:  en tot op de dag van vandaag zijn alle problemen aanwezig die me leven ondraagzaam hebben gemaakt. Als ik nu er weer op terug kijk heb ik zoveel dingen afgezegd niet gedaan omdat ik aan het hyperventileren ben constant 24/7  :Frown: 

van nature ben ik een persoon die alle problemen voor zich houd en niet zo snel naar een doc gaat of wat dan ook . ik heb in die jaren al deze problemen gehad en me hoofdje is door alle dingen beetje overbelast geraakt  :Frown: 

Dat ik een probleem heb is duidelijk , wat zijn jullie ervaringen verder hiermee ? en wat zou ik kunne ondernemen om dit op te lossen . ik ga binnenkort al naar een psych omdat ik dus nu ook in een depressie zit.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Martin,

Ook ik heb al sinds jongsaf 12 jaar last van hyperventilatie,heb ik vooral gekregen door spanningen(thuis)en door het verlies van dierbare personen in dit geval mijn grootouders,deze mensen hebben mij mee op gevoed.
Is nl zo hyperventilatie is iets waar je jaren kunt van af zijn,en plots is dat er terug.Ook ik heb mij destijds van binnen tot buiten laten keuren omdat ik zoveel pijn had,en leed onder al deze symptomen met gevolg ze hebben totaal NIETS gevonden.Ik dacht jaren geleden dat ik zweren aan mijn maag had,gastroscopie laten doen werd wakker,weet je wat de dokter zei;JE BENT ZO GEZOND ALS EEN VIS.Ik dacht bij mezelf hoe kan dat nu van waar komt dat gevoel/pijn dan???Nu onlangs doordat ik weer enorme pijn omstreek mijn hart kreeg, heb ik eens een VOLEDIG cardiologisch onderzoek laten doen met gevolg dat ze ook niets hebben gevonden.Denk gewoon dat je daar moet mee leren leven.Heb jij daar medicatie voor gekregen voor je hyperventilatie?Ik neem er nu niets meer voor vroeger wel,maar ik heb wel iets liggen als het erger en erger word als ik iets kan innemen.Is nl zo dat ik ook niet tegen de drukte kan,of als ik in een kleine ruimte zit bv(vliegtuig)krijg ik het met momenten ook.Nu na al die jaren weet ik hoe ik er moet mee omgaan,maar dat heeft mij wel jaar en dag gekost.Ik ben nu 39 jaar en sukkel er al van mijn 12 mee,dus dan weet je hoe je er moet mee omgaan.Maar uit mijn ervaring weg gaat hyperventilatie niet echt weg,maar het beterd wel met de jaren,omdat je weet hoe je er mee moet omgaan,maar de symptomen blijven jammer genoeg wel.Ik wens je heel veel sterkte met je depressie/CHV en hopelijk gaat het vlug beter met je.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Kevinb

Hoi, heb overlaats op dit forum gepost en had ook exact dezelfde klachten.
ben toen naar spoed geweest, tests bleken normaal.

Na die geruststelling heb ik een week gehad zonder hyperventilaties.
tijdje geleden begonnen ze weer, doe ademhalings oefeningen bij de kinesist enz.

wat mij het beste helpt is aan tafel zitten en rustig praten met iemand, of een liedje dat je graag hoort beluisteren.

Ik probeer er niet aan te denken want dat maakt het aleen maar erger.
ik maakte mijzelf van alles wijs; hartkwalen astma en zelfs bloed klonters. :P
telkens als ik op een site de symptomen van een hartinfarct las werd het 2 keer erger.

Probeer je te concentreren op andere dingen.
success

----------


## youskoes

Hey jessica ik heb zowat hetzelfde als jou nu al zo een 2 weken. Het begon tijdens mijn vakantie in marokko na 2 weken in marroko gingen we in de avond uit naar ee restaurant onderweg in de auto voelde ik opeens dat 1 inhalering van zuurstof opeens zwaar was, ik raakte in paniek. maar ik bleef rustig aan doen ik kon het haast niet meer aan dus ik vroeg mijn vader om naar huis te gaan ik heb die avond met moeite geslapen. ik werd heel noormaal wakker geen ademhalings problemen niks. maar ik merkte dat zodra ik weer aan het gevoel dacht dat het terug kwam. ik ben dus die dag naar de dokter gegaan nog met veel moeite met ademhalen. ik heb De medicijn alprazolam gekregen en mag ik maximaall 2x per dag nemen. nu 2 weken later heb ik nog af entoe druk op mijn borst, brok in de keel, en beetje dichtgesloten luchtwegen, en soms duizelig, ook soms steken in mijn borstkast. zodra ik in nederland weer ben zal ik naar mijn huisarts gaan. De enigste reden van het moeilijk ademen is "ANGST" Want als ik met alemaal met andere dingen bezig ben denk ik er nie aan en heb ik geen last. nou groetjes ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt groetjes.

----------


## Bronkhorst

> Ik rook en ben steeds bang dat ik longkanker heb. Maar ik heb volgens het ziekenhuis ook hyperventilatie, dat kunnen ze zien in mijn bloed. Juist doordat je gaat denken dat het kanker is, worden de symptomen erger. 
> Ik vind het heel erg vervelend omdat het vrijwel elke avond terug komt. Ik ben 26 en ik ben benieuwd hoe ik dan aan een ademhalingscursus kom.. Is dit zelf te leren? Heeft iemand anders nog tips hoe ermee om te gaan of tegen te gaan? En helpt het als je een aantal sessies bij een psycholoog hebt gehad of is dit iets wat altijd blijft?


Hoi ik ben weer naar 4 dagen gaan roken dan wordt ik sneller rustig en toen ik gestopt was had ik minder controle op mijn eigen tip huisarts kan je doorsturen Naar ademtherapie ik moet de 22 ben benieuwd Gr. Elize

----------


## jaimytroost

Goede nacht mensen.

Ik ben een jongen van 20 jaar en heb sinds 3 a 4 maanden last van deze klachten.

Ik zat te zoeken op mijn klachten en kwam op deze site uit.
Ik heb zoals verwacht dezelfde klachten het begon bij mij 4 maanden geleden. Ik blowden best wel veel in die tijd en dat was de laatste ook.
Op een gewonen avond na het werk ging ik met mijn vriendin een blow roken. ik kreeg het in een keer super benauwd. ik was super bang was naar mijn schoonvader gereden en we zijn naar een spoedpraktijk gereden. in de auto dacht ik echt dat ik dood ging ik kon bijna niet meer ademen. ik kreeg het ook zuur waar ik achter af pas achter kwam. al met al een helse avond. Aangekomen in de praktijk werd ik onderzocht door de dokter ik had geen raar geluid bij me longen en ze kwamen doormiddel van me hartslag te controleren dat ik hyperventilatie had. ik ging naar huis had een pilltje gehad om te slapen. De volgende dag ging ik weer aant werk niks aan de hand. De volgende dag ging ik weer werken. en ik kreeg er last van Ik me ziek gemeld naar me moeder toe in nieuwegein. Waaar ik weer erge last kreeg van De klachten

* Kort ademigheid.
* Druk op borsten en branderigge pijn. ( Wisselend en soms allebei de borsten)
* Buikpijn.
* Steken in me rug.
* Misselijk
* Zuur

Algoed er waren longfoto's Gemaakt een hartfilmpje en bloedgeprikt...
Er kwam niks uit de longfoto's en bloed. Er kwam wel een cardioloog omdat hij me hart filmpje niet helemaal goed vond. Nou fijn een echo gemaakt van mijn hart waar niks op te zien was. De volgende dag in de avond kreeg ik er weer super last van het leek erger te worden. Ik voor de 2de x achter me kaar naar het ziekenhuis dit keer in het ikazia in rotterdam. Weer dezelfde routine gehad en er kwam weer niks uit. het enige wat ze bleven zeggen was het is hyperventilatie.
Ik had zo iets van nou ik ga er mee leren leven. ik ben ondertussen bijna 4 maanden gestopt met blowen. ik rook ook maar ben dat nu aan het afbouwen ik rook er maximaal nog 2 per dag en wil vanaf morgen definitief stoppen. Ik had al de tijd last van benauwd ik heb het idee alsof er gewoon iets verstopt is waardoor ik slechter adem. Nou heb ik sinds vorige week dinsdag er weer veel erger last van. Ik krijg er ook alleen last van op bed. het begon dus vorige week dinsdag. ik lag op bed en kreeg het weer erger benauwd dus ik ging er opletten ik kreeg buikpijn en kreeg het weer zuur ik heb ook een tijdje dat ik een verstopte neus heb en dan ineens krijg ik een raar gevoel en kan ik weer meer ademen voor even. nou had ik het nog afgewacht maar nu ging ik naar bed om 1 uur. en ik had er weer heel erg last van en de sympthonen worden ook erger en meer.

* Benauwd
* Heel erg zuur
* Heel erg Winderig
* Heel erg misselijk
* Hele erge druk op linker/rechter borst meestal wisselende borst.
* Pijn in me rug ( Steken )
* Pijn in me buik bij me longen ook Steken.
* Als ik bijna in slaap val lijkt het net alsof ik mijn lichaam kwijt ben. alsof alles even te weinig zuurstof krijgt.
* Het open te lijken poppen van me longen waardoor ik heel even wat meer zuurstof naar binnenkan halen.

Eindconclusie heeeeeeeeeel veeel klachten en die klote dokters blijven zeggen hyperventilatie. Ik ben heel erg bang dat het gewoon iets anders is wat ze over het hoofd zien maar wat kan ik er aan doen ?!?!
Het zijn ook aanvallen sommige klachten heb ik continu en de rest komen in aanvallen.

Ik heb vanacht besloten dat ik morgen naar de dokter toe ga. En dat ik alle onderzoeken voor me longen wil hebben dat ze mij met zekerheid kunnen zeggen dat ik niks ernstig is. Want het is echt vreselijk. Ik ben iniedergeval blij dat ik deze forum gevonden heb en zo in contact kon komen met deze gelijkwaardigge verhalen. Sorry voor de spelfoutjes!!!!

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte

----------


## sonny

Jeetje mina ik zie dat meerdere mensen hier last van hebben. Ik Heb veel het zelfde als meerdere mensen hier op het forum. Ben een jongen van 21 en heb last van een te hoge bloeddruk, ben al een paar keer naar de huisarts geweest en eerste keer had ik een verstopte darm. had erg last van steken in mijn zij en steken in mijn onderbuik, kreeg ook last van erge hardkloppingen en pijn in mijn arm. Schrok zo ontzettend, ben toen weer terug gegaan en hij zei dat het dit keer een maagzweer was dit is een week naardat ik een verstopte darm had. Nu keek ik docter G en daar lag een vrouw die aan een te hoge bloeddruk haar aorta had gescheurd. Hier schrok ik nog meer van en ben wezen zoeken op internet nou hier ben ik dan. Zie dat meerdere mensen last hebben van mijn kwaaltjes en van een te hoge bloed druk. Ik heb wat gezocht op internet en ben er achter gekomen dat je je bloeddruk omlaag kan krijgen door bijna geen zout te eten, te stoppen met roken (ik rook), ongeveer 3 kwartier te gaan sporten bijv fietsen of lopen. Heb ook in mijn verleden last gehad van hyperventilatie dat is nu gelukkig voorbij.... ik heb ook erg veel last van stress hier kan ik weinig aan doen zou ook niet weten wat ik eraan moet doen ben nou eenmaal iemand die daar last van heeft. Ik ga nu proberen zo gezond mogelijk te leven ik ben zelfs bereid om geen bier meer te drinken ik wil zo graag nog een tijd mee. Ik hoop dat jullie hier iets aan hebben en mensen we moeten echt wat gezonder gaan leven.. groetjes sonny

----------


## sonny

jaimytroost!!! ik had precies het zelfde:O lees je berichtje nu pas. ik blowde ook erg veel en ben nu al meer dan een maand gestopt ermee rookte een jointje voor het eerst weer. kreeg ik het ook benauwd viel bijna flauw ik had geen auto en moest fietsent met me vriendin naar huis moest 5 x stoppen onderweg en kreeg rillingen alsof ik het koud had, ik denk dat het komt doordat het wiet nu erg vervuild is, had je ook last van hardkloppingen? zoja heb je een te hoge bloeddruk als je erg veel blowd kun je daar last van krijgen ik zeg stoppen met die zooi man! Ik ga het nu nooit meer doen ben er nu nog steeds niet van af van die klachten.. ik denk dat mijn lichaam ook aan het ontgiften is blowde vanaf me 13e intensief.. ik denk dat je last hebt van een te hoge bloeddruk lees daar maar meer over en probeer het uit wat ze zeggen ik ga het ook doen.. hou je op de hoogte jij mij ook plz groetjes!! sonny

----------


## sietske763

hallo boyy,
het lijkt er verdacht veel op dat jij de ""boy"" bent van 2 jaar geleden, ook heel veel posten, je schrijfstijl en je aandacht vragen.....je post vreselijk veel op allerlei topics,
sorry maar ik vind je niet geloofwaardig!
en vaak heb ik het goed.....

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,


Ook weet zeker dat hij die Boy is van destijds. Triestig dat je u eigen zo verlaagd hé.....

----------


## redfrogmus

Aan alle stresskippen op deze wereld en op dit forum; het toverwoord is balans. Ik kan een heel verhaal op hangen over wat stress nu precies is, maar daar zijn specialisten voor. En helaas zijn dat er niet zoveel. Doktoren, Artsen, Verzekerings artsen etc. gaan er allemaal vanuit dat je met veel beweging (actief zijn) kan ontspannen. (Speciaal) Onderzoek heeft inmiddels al lang (!) uitgewezen dat onze hersenen/systeem geen onderscheid maakt tussen mentale en fysiek ontspanning. Met andere woorden; als je als stresskip (sorry voor de omschrijving) denkt te ontspannen met een leuke tv avond, met je mobiel en pc ook open en paraat; forget it, je maakt overuren!

Een goeie informatieve website hierover is www.praktijkdesluis.nl en een goeie website over behandeling is www.aquagestalt.com

Ik zou zeggen allemaal op de chill stand, laat je mobiel eens een tijdje uit en doe eens een tijdje echt niks, dan verdwijnen de symptomen vanzelf!

----------


## redfrogmus

En voor allen die denken echt gestresst te zijn, voor een goeie meting is er het bureau Reflect in Amsterdam, website http://www.stressresearch.nl/

Cheers en leef!!!

----------


## R.Dubar

Ik dacht dat ik de enigste was met deze gevoel maar nee op 21 mei 2012 toen ik heel depressief was door deze spanningen drukte ik op google druk op hoofd wat ik eigenlijk allang had moeten doen ik zag dat jullie het ongeveer het zelfde hebben meegemaakt of nog steeds meemaken soms nog met ergere bij effecten buikpijn, misselijkheid vermoeidheid wat ik ook had etc.

Doctoren, huisartsen en psychologen weten vaak uit *onwetendheid* niet wat het precies is dus zeggen ze maar van alles stress hyperventilatie etc en dat gat je nog onzekerder maken omdat velen van ons absoluut geen *stress of problemen* hebben


*Oplossing voor ons allemaal naar jarenlange strijd*

Wij hebben allemaal in ons leven met verschillende spanningen gezeten wat ons lichaam voor een bepaalde tijd aan kan na een tijde gaat jouw lichaam op spanningen reageren vandaar die druk op hoofd en borst we hebben het eigenlijk al geplaatst door paniek en ontwetendheid verergeren we de druk alleen maar erger vandaar dat de spanningen vooral op de borst zo erg kunnen worden dat het lijkt dat we dood gaan maar dat ik het absoluut niet onze hart werkt prima en we zijn gezond en is dat die *druk (spanning) als in ons zit* en uit paniek maken wij het alleen maar erger. *Lees beneden verder*

----------


## R.Dubar

wij zijn *geestelijk* prima in orde geen stress problemen niks het is het *lichaam* waar wij mee te maken hebben die lichte spanning is er en begrijp dat het moeilijk is maar probeer eerst te accepteren dat de spanning er al is op momenten of in het ergste geval constant en als de spanning er is het niet te verergeren maar je te kalmeren en je zult merken dat die klote gevoel weer wegtrekt en je gaat je zo ontspannen voelen tintelen in armen,droge mond misselijkheid etc zijn allemaal bijprikkels die komen kijken omdat je angstig bent en die trekken van zelf weg en als ze terugkomen weet je wat het is en zal het je niet meer angstig maken

ik ben nu al 4 maanden achter gekomen wat die spanning of druk is. De druk op mijn hoofd begint al wegtetrekken omdat ik nu de antwoorden op mijn vragen krijg en de druk op mijn borst komt soms nog terug bewust omdat ik er soms nog aan denk maar het maakt mij niet meer angstig ik kalmeer me zelf weer en pang! het is weer weg.

ik hoop jullie allemaal gerust te stellen en verwerk het rustig dit kan je niet in dag verwerken het gaat tijd kosten maar alles komt goed je zult je vertrouwen in je lichaam weer terug krijgen en je zult jezelf weer terugvinden je zal er als een gelukkigere mens uitkomen.

met vriendelijke groet,
R. Dubar

als iemand vragen heeft kan je me altijd mailen [email protected]

----------


## R.Dubar

Hoe was het bij mij begonnen.

Ik weet precies wat jullie allemaal meemaken en het is verschrikkelijk gevoel bij mij is het begonnen in me pubertijd rond mijn 20ste ik blowde veel maar had zelf niet door dat het mij heel stil en rustig maakte ik ging na een tijdje een beetje geïsoleerd leven wat ik werd een een beetje depressief van vooral in de herfst en winter periode was ik heel grauw maar bleef toch door blowen weet nog steeds niet waarom ik het deed (denk leeftijd) ik denk dat in die periode het grouwe weer veel invloed had op mijn humeur. ik begon in de avonden langzamerhand flesjes whisky te halen omdat dat mij opvrolijkte ik ik kreeg toen rond 2009 mijn eerste paniekaanval wat mij zeer angstig maakte leek dat ik doodging heelbizar toen begon ook ik een lichte druk (SPANNING) op mijn borst te krijgen maar nam het niet serieus want als ik dronk in de avond vergat ik het weer. ik begon te merken dat steeds als ik een spanning moment had bijv ruzie thuis,vriendin,etc dat die druk of spanning terug kwam maar leefde er gewoon mee door deze enge druk ben ik ook mij vriendin kwijtgeraakt. Oke lange tijd was de druk weg en had mijn leven weer op een rijtje dacht dat ik alles verwerkt had maar het ergste moest nog komen ik kreeg werk bij mijn oude baan in een callcenter waar je *onderdruk* werdt gezet te sales te maken de druk op mijn borst kwam weer terug maar nu was de druk zo erg dat ik dacht dat ik dood ging heel bizar toen begon de nachtmerrie elke dag kwam de druk terug en het leek als ik elke dag moest vechten voor mijn leven door die spanning kreeg ik ook hyperventilatie omdat je gespannen bent kon niet meer lachen het werd te veel voor mijn ik vergat ook te zeggen dat de druk op mijn hoofd ook was (sorry) leek of mijn tanden de der uit zouden vaal zo zwaar dus het maakte mij depressief en zeer overspannen het werd te veel voor mij dacht dat ik langzaam aan het dood gaan was heel eng. *Kort samengevat hoe de druk(spanning) bij mij is onstaan*Iedereen heeft een andere verhaal maar de effecten erna zijn ongeveer gelijk

----------

